# Television indignante



## Cyborg16 (Feb 6, 2010)

Buenas a todos. Resulta que hace un rato estaba viendo en National Geographic un programa sobre ahorro de energía eléctrica. Decia cosas coherentes como por ejmplo que los equipos electrónicos en Stand-by continuan consumiendo energía y después mostraban una casa "ecológica" con paneles solares etc. La cosa es que en un momento dice que el CONSUMO de la casa era de 120 VOLT!!!! no se supone que el consumo se mide en kilowatt-hora (kW-h)???? A lo sumo podrían hablar de corriente y dar la tensión de alimentación de la casa, pero los voltios no dicen nada!

Quizas me lo tome muy en serio, pero es un error grave. Siento que no se puede confiar en la National Geographic 

Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 6, 2010)

no habras escuchado o leido mal...tal vez quisieron decir...volts-amper que si es una medida de potencia...

por otra parte si estaba subtitulado, tal vez fallo el traductor o subtitulador, o tal vez se olvido la palabra amper...para formar volts-amper...

saludos.

igualmente yo jamas les crei mucho...


----------



## diegoja (Feb 6, 2010)

Si, hay que tener en cuenta que las traducciones, por lo general lo toman muy literal, y les cambian bastante el significado a las cosas. Me ha pasado muchas veces con documentales en idioma ingles y traducidos al español.
Un saludo.


----------



## Cyborg16 (Feb 6, 2010)

Como decir dijeron "VOLT" a secas. Pero puede ser un problema de traduccion si. De todas fomas aca se emite con el error.


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 6, 2010)

de todas formas... coincide la magnitud con el voltaje de alimentacion local monofasica...


----------



## Domenico (Feb 6, 2010)

Sí bueno lo creo, yo he visto y oído en TV cada barbaridad... en inglés y español. Lo que pasa es que esa gente no se preocupa ni les interesa el tema que presentan, sólo llenan el espacio que tienen vacío y ya, total, los que podrían darse cuenta (sea el tema que sea) generalmente son pocos...

La TV lamentablemente es mediocre, es una lástima...


----------



## Tavo (Feb 6, 2010)

Che en serio es procupante lo que comenta el amigo Cyborg 16...

Encima es un canal muy reconocido, es National Geographic!!
Que lástima, porque yo conozco mucha gente que les interesa mirar documentales y que pena que los engañen con "conocimientos" falsos...

Un saludo.
PD: Es verdad, yo hace tiempo que ODIO la televisión. Me re enojo con mi vieja que no puede vivir sin la TV. Los programas de chimentos, esto si que es BASURA. Esto les come la cabeza a la gente que miran eso... Mala Televisión... Mala Mala...


----------



## Cyborg16 (Feb 6, 2010)

Tal cual, los chimentos, Tinelli y Fracella son la peor basura televisiva que existe (perdon si ofendo a alguien).



antiworldx dijo:


> de todas formas... coincide la magnitud con el voltaje de alimentacion local monofasica...



No exactamente. Estaba alimentada a paneles solares que dudo que entregaran esa tensión.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 6, 2010)

Realmente llama la atención que tengan ese tipo de errores... una vez noté algo similar en una documental sobre lineas de alta tensión (con una POTENCIA de 132Kv)... pero ese y Discovery creo que son excelentes canales, o, por lo menos, los mas aceptables y los unicos que miro...
De Tinelli y demas... ni hablar.


----------



## Cyborg16 (Feb 6, 2010)

Si, junto con alguna que otra cosa son los mas pasables alguna que otra cosa de Animal Planet o de Fox. Pero bue. No se puede hacer mucho.
Lo que si se debería hacer es poner una bomba a "Palmera Records". Hacen doblajes muy feos jajaja.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 6, 2010)

Si, encima están invadiendo todo  y las traducciones dejan mucho que desear...


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 6, 2010)

En mexico... hay una infinidad de programas... jajaja espero que no me lo manden a moderacion por quienes voy a nombrar.
1. La academia (la nacademia).
2. Ventaneando
3. Big Brother (y sus miles de remakes)
4. Baila por un sueño
5. La oreja
6. Tooooodas las novelas (son las mismas tramas, los mismos actores, pero en lugares diferentes)

Total, no hay nada cultural ni informativo de calidad en todo eso.

Saludais...


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 7, 2010)

Todo lo que pasan en la TV hoy en dia es basura sin sentido, solo la libran los programas con "intención" de divulgación científica, lease History Channel o NatGeo, Bob Esponja y los padrinos magicos.

Por eso la TV basura de ahora no me sorprende.

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 8, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> Che en serio es procupante lo que comenta el amigo Cyborg 16...
> 
> Encima es un canal muy reconocido, es National Geographic!!
> Que lástima, porque yo conozco mucha gente que les interesa mirar documentales y que pena que los engañen con "conocimientos" falsos...
> ...



amigo nosotros si nos damos cuenta de su error,pero la gran mayoria de las personas no tienen ni mas la p--a idea de lo que los datos tecnicos que estan diciendo,


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 8, 2010)

gustavocof115 dijo:


> amigo nosotros si nos damos cuenta de su error,pero la gran mayoria de las personas no tienen ni mas la p--a idea de lo que los datos tecnicos que estan diciendo,



Casi igual a lo que pienso yo, se esfuerzan en explicar teorías sobre agujeros de gusano y nadie le da bola al asunto. Solo unos pocos. (Me incluyo)

Saludos


----------



## electrodan (Feb 8, 2010)

En el Canal de la Historia pasan extraterrestres... Y?
Si alguien mira un documental es para entretenerse y quizás conocer alguna curiosidad, si realmente le interesara aprender (que realmente a muy pocos le interesa) tomaría un libro de ciencia/física/biología/etc, dudo que ahí hablen de que una casa consume 120 V.


----------



## maton00 (Feb 9, 2010)

que opinan de mith-busters a veces es lo unico que no te aburre de muerte


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 9, 2010)

Ah por mas que no sea muy cientifico está bueno


----------



## Cyborg16 (Feb 13, 2010)

Si, yo me re cuelgo mirando Mith Busters. Más que nada por las cosas sin sentido que hacen que por las que lo tienen. como... un cañon de pollos, etc. jajaja.


----------



## Tavo (Feb 13, 2010)

Cyborg16 dijo:


> Si, yo me re cuelgo mirando Mith Busters. Más que nada por las cosas sin sentido que hacen que por las que lo tienen. como... un cañon de pollos, etc. jajaja.




Yo tambien los miro cada tanto... está bueno, me encanta porque tienen la re plata para gastar en lo que se les antoja... 
Hacen pruebas interesantes...

El 0.1 % de mi tiempo (las 24 horas del día) miro TV. Lo que sobra (lo invierto ) en electrónica...

Saludos a todos!
Tavo10.


----------



## Xipe_Ayotl (Feb 16, 2010)

Un poco fuera del tema pero yo prefiero invertir mi tiempo en aprender más de electrónica que ver la TV, casi no hay programación. Salvo honrosas excepciones, pero en general la programación de la tele abierta es una basura, hay de dos, no verla o contratar tv restringida. Es una pena


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 16, 2010)

obviamente hay programas que son basura de entretenimiento para la gente que llega medio zombie a sus casas despues del trabajo...pero fuera de eso coincido fuertemente con que hay programas muy buenos, informativos, cientificos, y LOs Mithbusters!!!
esos dos tipos mas todo el grupete de jovenes locos que se juntaron para demostrar mitos y verdades de la ciencia ficci{on y la fisica cotidiana..

ademas yo utiliza gran parte de mi tiempo libre en la musica, o frente a la pc donde siempre estoy buscando info y aprendiendo.


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 16, 2010)

La pc es increible para los que nos gusta aprender, hay de todo PC+ADSL= SUPER BIBLIOTECA MULTIMEDIA 
Incluso yo se bastante Inglés gracias a la compu, o sea, no sabré la normas gramaticales y cosas por el estilo pero... si me ponés un texto en Inglés lo entiendo perfectamente...
Hay mucho que critican y dicen "como podés estar todo el dia frente a la pc?"...
ESOS SON LOS QUE NUNCA LA USARON Y NO SABEN LAS POSIBILIDADES QUE OFRECE!


----------



## Cyborg16 (Feb 24, 2010)

Eso es muy cierto, si se tienen ganas de aprender la PC junto con internet sos una gran herramienta. Hay de lo que se busque. Igual a veces hay que ser cuidadoso porque también hay mucha basura dando vueltas.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 25, 2010)

Y otras cosas... yo busque "cola blanca de carpintero" y... no eran muy relacionados con la busqueda los resultados


----------

